# **ENDED**Amboyna Blank



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

Since I haven't donated anything to the site in a while, and since y'all hate auctions because they or no fun, and since several members have generously donated lately, I figure it's my turn. I've been known to add something along the way too so this will probably not ride alone in the box. Let's let this auction start right now, and end Sunday at 6PM Mexico City time. This block is 8" x 8" x a fat 4/4.













I tried to find a place where there were no eyes to write the WB Donate on, but it isn't possible this thing is full of eyes. let's start the bidding at one penny and minimum increments of one penny. 

NOTICE: You cannot post unless you do one of the following things:


Make a bid (of at least one penny)
Tell a joke
Poke fun at one of the usual suspects
One or more of all the above.


EDIT: Oh looky I found an ugly bloody FBE block with a little spalting that is aboit to go in the stab chamber I guess I will have to throw it in too. I guess we'll also extend this auction until 7 pm as well.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Final Strut (Aug 27, 2015)

Here is my $.02

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 27, 2015)

$70


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 27, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> Here is my $.02



You were faster than me lol


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 27, 2015)

70.01

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> $70



Geezus! Okay then $70.01 I can play too ya know.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

Damn Tom this is gonna be hard to get a bid in edgewise $70.02

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 27, 2015)

$85


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

Holy cow Jon you are gonna win the damn thing in the first 10 minutes lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Damn Tom this is gonna be hard to get a bid in edgewise $70.02



Blame the Henry that started this show

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 27, 2015)

so a prostitute walks into a lesbian bar and says ................

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 27, 2015)

If ony you knew how long I've been looking for an amboyna pot blank.... And here are 4

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> so a prostitute walks into a lesbian bar and says ................


----------



## Tclem (Aug 27, 2015)

Hmmmmmmmmmm how many pens is that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 27, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm how many pens is that


That's not a bid, a joke, or a poke. You Mississippi rednecks can't read worth a crap

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 7


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Holy cow Jon you are gonna win the damn thing in the first 10 minutes lol.





JR Custom Calls said:


> If ony you knew how long I've been looking for an amboyna pot blank.... And here are 4



You should've asked lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> You should've asked lol



I agree - I have about 225 more of them lol.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I agree - I have about 225 more of them lol.


Good thing I posted a joke instead of a bid!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Aug 27, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> That's not a bid, a joke, or a poke. You Mississippi rednecks can't read worth a crap


Maybe you Kentucky clowns don't know what a joke is

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 27, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> so a prostitute walks into a lesbian bar and says ................



Eat me?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 27, 2015)

@gman2431 , I don't get the joke. What's the bid. I really did.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 27, 2015)

Its a good thing its too thin for @SENC

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 27, 2015)

LMAO @gman2431 perfect answer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 27, 2015)

Make a bid (of at least one penny).....$85.01...
Tell a joke.... Kevin sold his forest...
Poke fun at one of the usual suspects....Henry can't spell..
One or more of all the above....done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## winters98 (Aug 27, 2015)

That block sure would make some fancy toothpicks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> One or more of all the above.


 
Looks like @ripjack13 is the first to follow Kev's convoluted instructions, so the rest are dq'd. @ripjack13, you could have been in the lead for a penny.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 27, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Maybe you Kentucky clowns don't know what a joke is


HINT: @Tclem

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2015)

SENC said:


> Looks like @ripjack13 is the first to follow Kev's convoluted instructions, so the rest are dq'd. @ripjack13, you could have been in the lead for a penny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 27, 2015)

SENC said:


> Looks like @ripjack13 is the first to follow Kev's convoluted instructions, so the rest are dq'd. @ripjack13, you could have been in the lead for a penny.



Well...either way...I'm still in the lead....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 28, 2015)

$87

Hey @Kevin , you ever seen an elephant hiding in a tree?


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 28, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> $87
> 
> Hey @Kevin , you ever seen an elephant hiding in a tree?



87.01 Was the elephant pink ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 28, 2015)

Way to answer a question with a question, Tom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2015)

Updated: added another chunk of wood and pushed the end to 7

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 30, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Updated: added another chunk of wood and pushed the end to 7



Dirty pool I tell ya


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Dirty pool I tell ya



Confucius say - pucker lips and place on my grits.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2015)

Looks like I am finding a bunch of other worldly wood that will make it into the box . . . . all of it mystery wood. None of it worth a damn of course. 

I wonder if the leprechaun will give more bonus wood than what the bid is worth?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 30, 2015)

Wonder How This will end? Looks like most the bidders are online right now...

Well except @Tclem .... He will show up an hour after it's done cause he got confused on the time.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> Well except @Tclem .... He will show up an hour after it's done cause he got confused on the time.



Why do you think I gave the extra hour -- so he'll have no reason to whine lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2015)

Oh look! I just dropped another piece of amboyna in the box!!!!!  No kidding and it's-a very nice-a... (think Monty Python Frenchman saying "No thanks we already have one!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2015)

Oops sorry guys I forgot to mention this was posted for sale locally also and someone just came by and bought. I feel real about it but this auction is closed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 30, 2015)

How bout that ... a short range sniper.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Drgam (Aug 30, 2015)

I like nice round numbers - $100.00

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 30, 2015)

Drgam said:


> I like nice round numbers - $100.00


And... I don't like you

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Aug 30, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Oops sorry guys I forgot to mention this was posted for sale locally also and someone just came by and bought. I feel real about it but this auction is closed.


Thank goodness now I can stay married

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Oops sorry guys I forgot to mention this was posted for sale locally also and someone just came by and bought. I feel real about it but this auction is closed.




Really? Booooooo


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Really? Booooooo



Damn the guy backed out now it's for auction again.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 30, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Damn the guy backed out now it's for auction again.


I'll re-start the bidding at $1

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 30, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I'll re-start the bidding at $1



Winner winner chicken dinner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 30, 2015)

105.00


----------



## Drgam (Aug 30, 2015)

106


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 30, 2015)

$105.50


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 30, 2015)

gah .110

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 30, 2015)

106.50


----------



## Drgam (Aug 30, 2015)

111

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 30, 2015)

Ok @Kevin will have to sort this out lol


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 30, 2015)

i think i got my bid in by 7? @Kevin


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2015)

Tom won this at $105 and the amboyna block alone is nearly worth that. Tom you have no idea how lucky you are to have won this _"$105 box"_ When you bend your knees in prayer tonight thank your god for causing confusion against your enemies. 

Thanks to all who played - it'a always fun to try and win wood espceially if your name is Tom (dude you have no idea how lucky you are I was expecting a $300 bid based on my teasers and I loaded the box accordingly).


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 30, 2015)

Tom, how much did you pay Kevin off? I synchronized my clock with the forum time at the bottom of the page


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 30, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Tom, how much did you pay Kevin off? I synchronized my clock with the forum time at the bottom of the page



105.00 evidently

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2015)

Jon I can only go by what the forum software shows me according to the posts made relative to the forum software. I have no control over your clock. I can (and will) go into the database tomorrow and see for sure to the absolute second. I'm not going to do it tonight because I have steaks to grill and also it's nt easy because I have to do stuff I am not used to doing which means looking at your every move and Tom's and Drgam and everyone who posted right at that minute . . . so let's call Tom the "unofficial" winner for now until proven otherwise.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 30, 2015)

No, I'm giving him a hard time. If I had more money, I'd have been like Henry and knocked everyone out yesterday.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 30, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Tom won this at $105 and the amboyna block alone is nearly worth that. Tom you have no idea how lucky you are to have won this _"$105 box"_ When you bend your knees in prayer tonight thank your god for causing confusion against your enemies.
> 
> Thanks to all who played - it'a always fun to try and win wood espceially if your name is Tom (dude you have no idea how lucky you are I was expecting a $300 bid based on my teasers and I loaded the box accordingly).


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 30, 2015)

Ooops maybe I partied too soon ...........


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> No, I'm giving him a hard time. If I had more money, I'd have been like Henry and knocked everyone out yesterday.



You had me worried because I cannot see posts down to the actual seconds with this software unless I go into the basement which I absolutley hate. Don't worry Jon I more of this stuff and there is always next year when I do this again. Or the year after. Or . . . . do you believe in multiple lives because I am slow about this kind of thing . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 30, 2015)

Arggggg!!! I thought the auction was closed and fell asleep. I would have gladly bid a bit higher than Tom but I can now see my next Manbuckwal pen. Be kind Tom!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## bench1holio (Aug 30, 2015)

Damn your otherside of the world time!!! I would have paid 148.48aud

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 30, 2015)

I would have bid 4, no trump........


----------



## El Guapo (Aug 30, 2015)

WHAT?! I thought this ended at midnight tonight (should have paid more attention)! I can't believe this went for $105!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 31, 2015)

We have another winner! The time stamps on this software don't show the actual time until later than 12 hours after a post - they show 1 minute ago etc. - just another thing to throw rocks about at this software. So last night it appeared Tom had won but both he and Dana posted in minute 59 but as you can see from the order of posts that Dana was the last to post in the minute before the end of the auction at 22:00 hours sharp. The bottom line is Dana actually won. That's the good news. The other good news is Tom is getting the mate to this piece that I posted in the Coming attractions forum. Tom was nothing but gracious as you'd expect, and even said it wasn't necessary to let him win the other piece but of course since he was announced as the winner, it's not fair to rob him of that. So we don't really have a problem we have 2 winners. 

The rest of you go ahead and have your fun with this . . . . but NO there will bot be 3 winners lol. 

Congrats to both Dana and Tom and thanks to all who participated. Your participation trophy might be found the next time you buy a box of Cracker Jacks.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 31, 2015)

Super cool Kevin!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 31, 2015)

Pretty sure I beat Toms bid...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 31, 2015)

Very kind and generous of ya Kevin , thank you ! Donation has been made .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Drgam (Aug 31, 2015)

Wow, didn't expect this. When I went to bed last night I thought I had lost a close one only to wake up this morning to find I had won. Thanks Kevin, for putting on the auction and giving me a chance to work with a beautiful chunk of wood. And allowing two of us to be winners is just another example of Kevin's efforts to make Woodbarter the best site on the net.

Donation made. Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 31, 2015)

Congratulations fellas!!! I can't wait to see the art you guys create out of them....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 31, 2015)

Both bags of sawdust have been shipped out (y'all didn't really think I would send you the amboyna did you?).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 31, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Both bags of sawdust have been shipped out (y'all didn't really think I would send you the amboyna did you?).



Nope, just figured it was some spray painted FBE

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 31, 2015)

FBE...MDF...it's all the same right?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 31, 2015)

Well technically the sawdust from that blank would be that blank! 

Well played, Kevin!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drgam (Sep 2, 2015)

The mailman just pulled up in the driveway and handed me my box of sawdust from @Kevin and the only way to describe its contents is with a picture. Awesome doesn't even begin to do it justice. All I can say is if Kevin has something up for auction just bid and keep on bidding. It doesn't matter how much you have to pay it will be worth it. Thanks again Kevin.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Sep 2, 2015)

Glad you like it Dana.

Tom yours won't look like that remember I had all the contents for the winner already set aside even before the auction was over. You did get a couple nice extras in your envelope too though that I think you will turn into some of your awesome pens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 2, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Glad you like it Dana.
> 
> Tom yours won't look like that remember I had all the contents for the winner already set aside even before the auction was over. You did get a couple nice extras in your envelope too though that I think you will turn into some of your awesome pens.



My mailman just came by and said they are holding a box from Texas bcuz it is believed to be containing 
hazardous material and it will be a week before it gets released if it clears 
:shrug: 




































Well that was my dream last night ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Sep 3, 2015)

Tom are they still holding yours?


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 3, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Tom are they still holding yours?



Far as I know they are........


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 3, 2015)

Kevin, the blanks arrived and the Amboyna sure is pretty . 
Thank You for the extras, are they stabilized ?


----------

